# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Cultivo de eucalipto en costa con fines comerciales

## Alper

Amigos:
Requiero información referente a alguna experiencia de cultivo de Eucalipto en costa.
He observado buén desarrollo en plantas ubicadas en cercos adyacentes a terrenos de cultivo.
Seria una opción interesante para un cultivo a mediano plazo.
Adjunto algunas fotos de plantas ubicadas en Jayanca, Lambayeque.
Saludos.MARALFALFA MARZO 2011 005.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 003.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 007.jpgTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de banano en la costa Tottus plantea acuerdos comerciales con pequeños productores Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa Precio de la harina bajó 10% en establecimientos comerciales de Lima y Callao

----------


## ricardos

Hola estimdo amigo Alper.
Me gustaria tener in formación acerca del cultivo de Eucalipto y si tienes mercado par este producto. 
Saludos   
Ricardo Gonzales P. 
Email: ricardogp_12@hotmail.com ricardogpdg@gmail.com

----------


## Alper

Estimado Ricardo: 
Basicamente el mercado para los productos obtenidos del eucalipto, son los siguientes:
1)Madera en tablas y vigas, madera rolliza: amplio uso y demanda en las poblaciones de la Sierra.
2)Madera rolliza: demanda en la costa para: granjas, construcción civil,cultivo de maracuya, uva, etc.
3)Materia prima para obtener fibra, tableros, papel.
Tienes algún bosque en venta, indicame detalles.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Lambayeque, lugar donde viví gran parte de mi niñez; allí veia los eucaliptos bordeando toda la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo.
A la entrada de Lambayeque por el molino de los Gavidia tambien hay bastantes. 
Retomemos la siembra de eucaliptos en Lambayeque con el municipio.

----------


## sysbartolo

Hola si estas interesado en este tema de los eucaliptos, te proveer con plantas; mi vivero esta ubicado en Ancash cualquier informacion puedes comunicarte al celular 971313810 o al siguiente correo electronico sysbartolo@gmail.com

----------

Alper

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
En un fundo ubicado en Guadalupe, La Libertad, se esta iniciando un proyecto de cultivo de eucalipto del híbrido UROGRANDIS.
Sistema de riego: por gravedad.
Hasta el momento se observa buén desarrollo, sin mayores problemas, existen alrededor de 20,000 plantas.
Proximamente visitaré la zona para adjuntar algunas fotos.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Hermosas plantas de Eucalipto en la costa Norte.fotos por clasificar 177.jpg

----------


## Alper

1404667719323.jpg1404667770613.jpgCAM00560.jpgAmigos, ajunto fotos de eucalipto UROGRANDIS, sembrado en el Fundo Nuevo Horiznte, Guadalupe , La Libertad, riego por gravedad, 30 msnm.
Edad de plantación 1 año.

----------


## lugarte

Bonitas fotos Alper, hace unos años asistí a un curso en Oxapampa, organizado por Fondebosque. Si me dejas algun correo te puedo enviar el manual.  
Es clave: Densidad de siembra, podas, raleos

----------


## Alper

Gracias, alpertaya@ yahoo.es
Si fuera posible enviarlo para todos los usuarios, seria excelente.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Consulta:
Una comunidad campesina en la costa Norte esta interesada en reforestar con eucalipto, alguien sabe si Agrobanco está financiando estos cultivos forestales en costa. O alguna entidad interesada en promover esta opción.Agradecería cualquier información.
Gracias.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Adjunto algunas fotos de plantación de Neem de 4 meses y Eucalipto Urograndis de 2 y 3 años,  
en Fundo Nuevo Horizont033.jpg035.jpg041.jpg045.jpg054.jpge, Guadalupe, La Libertad.
Altitud : 50 msnm.

----------

